# Lamp Kits?



## wizer (31 Mar 2009)

Hi Guys

Still on a high from the clock making escapades at the weekend, I have thinking about making a lamp. The only problems is that all the kits I can find are brass. I'd like to use anything BUT brass if humanly possible. Chrome or Stainless steel would be nice. At a push I'd go for whit plastic and try to paint it black.

Any advice ?


----------



## boysie39 (31 Mar 2009)

Wizer, I have made several lamps and used brass fittings for most. I decided to try the plastic fittings on one and found that they are not as stabel as the brass , what I found was that with the shade on depending on the size of it it was impossible to keep it straight. I thinh it has something to do with the threads . I used a brass fitting to screw the fitting onto and the threads were slack. Maybe there are plastic fittings for to screw into the ends I havent seen them. Hope this is of some help to you. I'm sure someone else will be along with better info. which will help me also. REgards Boysie.


----------



## Paul.J (31 Mar 2009)

Have you looked at Axminster or Craft supplies :?: 
Can't recall seeing any Chrome or Stainless ones though :?


----------



## wizer (31 Mar 2009)

Thanks guys, I wonder if there is a way to easily change the colour the brass. It looks so old fashioned.


----------



## wizer (31 Mar 2009)

I suppose another option is to find a 2nd hand lamp and strip it for parts.


----------



## jpt (31 Mar 2009)

Turners Retreat do them in brass, bronze which is an aged colour and chrome.

john


----------



## wizer (31 Mar 2009)

ahh yes thanks John. After my last post I went off to google 'lamp holders' instead of 'Woodturning Lamp Kit' and got much better results. Turns out it's actually quite easy to find chrome lamp holders 

http://www.lampsandlights.co.uk/lampholders.htm

Ooh I quite fancy this project. Anyone done one before? Any advice? Is it straight forward?


----------



## Paul.J (31 Mar 2009)

Tom.
I did do a WIP some time ago Here but unfortunately the piccy have gone :roll:
Gives you some idea though.


----------



## Dalboy (31 Mar 2009)

I have made a couple of lamps (Just finish the second one today) Just waiting for epoxy glue to dry so can fit light holder, I got some shades at the boot fair still attached to the lamps so used these for the fittings. I have to agree about the plastic holders in as much they seem to hold the shade a a slight tilt. 
As for the boring of the centre hole I do this from both sides to the middle, like pen making hole first then turn to shape


----------



## Blister (31 Mar 2009)

wizer":1n1xfsyc said:


> ahh yes thanks John. After my last post I went off to google 'lamp holders' instead of 'Woodturning Lamp Kit' and got much better results. Turns out it's actually quite easy to find chrome lamp holders
> 
> http://www.lampsandlights.co.uk/lampholders.htm
> 
> Ooh I quite fancy this project. Anyone done one before? Any advice? Is it straight forward?



Out with the pencil and paper :wink:


----------



## wizer (31 Mar 2009)

Do you fancy a challenge then Allen? 

I've got something else I want to have a go at too:

I bagged a M33x3.5 Tap off eBay for £4 Might try to make some wooden faceplates

http://www.davidreedsmith.com/Articles/ ... plates.htm


----------



## mikec (1 Apr 2009)

Hi *Wizer*,

Making your own wooden faceplates and mountings is a great way to create all sorts of useful items. I've also made a sanding disk so I can use the lathe as a sander.

Depending on the lathe you have you also need to create the correct recess at the end of the thread so the faceplate can register correctly on the spindle.

Regards,

Mike C


----------



## wizer (1 Apr 2009)

I'm going to have a play at the weekend. I don't fully understand it but I'm sure I'll work it out.

Sanding discs is the exact reason I want to do it.


----------



## DaveL (1 Apr 2009)

wizer":93yjl7it said:


> I bagged a M33x3.5 Tap off eBay for £4


That is a gloat sir, cost me £10 for a 1" 8tpi one on ebay.


----------



## TEP (2 Apr 2009)

Hate putting a damper on stuff like this, but a word of warning. If you plan on selling any finished lamps make sure they comply with all the regs. going around. Sale of electrical goods thing, and safety.

I stopped making lamps for sale years ago because of this, I still make them but only for friends and family :wink: these days. Don't get me wrong you could probably get away with it for ages, but if there was a spot check, well. :roll:


----------



## jpt (2 Apr 2009)

Unfortunatlly the regs these days from our wonderful caring goverment mean that even making them for our own use they have to conform to regs.

It isnt hard to do and this post explains how https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... amp#182525

Since then I have had my lamps inspected by three different authoraties at shows and passed each time.

john


----------



## TEP (2 Apr 2009)

Mornin' *John*.

Many thanks for that, I just never bothered taking it any further once it was seen that the odd checks where being carried out. Your link has given me a bit of hope, turned down a job only a couple of months ago for 3 table lamps of the same design. Won't turn one down again. :lol:


----------



## jpt (2 Apr 2009)

I get my labels from Craft Supplies HERE

You can print them yourself but the advantage to buying them is that they conform fully to regs.

john


----------



## wizer (27 May 2009)

I ordered the chrome fitting from TR but could not see flex on their site. Can anyone tell me what stuff I need to buy from B&Q?


----------



## jpt (27 May 2009)

HI Tom

The stuff I buy is 0.5mm 3 core round flex, they sell it in 5 & 10 metre rolls and it has a picture of a table lamp on the cardboard wrapper.

If you are giving it to someone or selling it law states it must not have more than 2 metres of cable on it.

john


----------



## wizer (27 May 2009)

Thanks John. That's great.


----------



## richburrow (28 May 2009)

Have you decided on the timber yet?


----------



## wizer (28 May 2009)

yep it's 90% complete  Watch this space :lol: 

(I've gone and jinxed myself by saying that :roll: )


----------

